

Meet Joe Hewitt, iPhone Web App Interface Guru - pg
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/07/meet-joe-hewitt.html

======
zach
That's great. He should work up a hack on the gravity sensors so you can
scroll web pages with inertia -- you give your iPhone a single quick shake and
Safari goes down a page or so. Perfect for reading web pages while holding a
subway strap, umbrella, dog leash, etc.

